
Digital Sight Management, and the Mystery of the Missing Amazon Receipts - rainhacker
https://mssv.net/2020/08/16/digital-sight-management-and-the-mystery-of-the-missing-amazon-receipts/
======
tsycho
Insightful article. And worldscraping is a delightful term, with lots of
positive potential if there were an open platform.

Unfortunately I agree that big tech will definitely try to own AR-scraped
data, and make it even more of a walled garden than smartphones, but I am
pessimistic about government regulation preventing that, and keeping data
open.

Governments around the world have so far only shown interest in"opening" the
data into their own surveillance systems. And centralization of the platform
by big tech makes it easier for them.

The only hope I have is from either of:

a) a new upstart that builds on an open platform from the very beginning, to
compete with big tech (unlikely due to the significant hardware investment
requirements)

b) the loser among FAMANG's AR attempts, who decides to open everything up as
a last ditch attempt (plausible)

c) hackers jailbreaking AR glasses and creating an open platform

------
kerblang
I am surprised that such a provocative article is getting no discussion.
"Worldscraping" is the cyberpunkiest new word I've learned in quite a while.
Coincidentally, my new copy of Simulacra & Simulation should be arriving from
Amazon today...

~~~
adrianhon
Author here: This is the second time it's been on HN's front page (I posted it
the first time), and it didn't get any comments then either! I was pretty
surprised "worldscraping" hadn't been used before tbh.

~~~
programbreeding
FYI I'm currently getting ERR_CONNECTION_CLOSED / "mssv.net unexpectedly
closed the connection" when trying to read the article.

Edit: Working as expected now but I grabbed a screenshot if you want it for
any reason. Not that it would be much help now.

~~~
adrianhon
It’s hosted on Wordpress.com so hopefully they’ll sort it!

